# Lakeview Standard Poodle



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

Amira said:


> I am planning to get another addition to my family. A Silver Standard Poodle. I live in California and was wondering if anyone heard or have purchase puppies from Lakeview Standard Poodle? They don't have any reviews which doesn't help me much with buyer experiences with the breeder.


no personal experience with the breeder, but she is listed at poodlesonline.com, which is not a bad start, mainly because proof of testing, etc., is part of the requirement for listing at the site.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Have you read the stickies yet on the forums in this section?'

Interseting lol. Some of the sire's used have been front page on Poodle Variety... that's like _the _poodle eye-candy magazine.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Do they tick your boxes? Are the parents appropriately health tested? Are they and the puppies cared for in the home like cherished pets? Are they healthy, curious, and well socialized?

If so, I wouldn’t be worried about a lack of reviews. In fact, online reviews can be a red flag if you’re looking for an ethical preservationist breeder. They don’t tend to attract much attention on Yelp, if any.

You can try typing “Lakeview” into the Poodle Forum search bar for past mentions.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

No personal experience with them. However, based on the info on their website plus what I can see on ofa.org, I would definitely check them out if I were looking in California.

Yelp, Facebook, and Google reviews definitely don't tell the whole story on any breeder. When I see a lot of reviews I actually get a bit concerned. It might mean the breeder is a high volume breeder or puppy mill. Negative reviews might mean the breeder is a problem, or it might just mean the buyer was an idiot. Galen's breeder got a nasty review from someone upset that the purchase transaction occurred in the driveway instead of inside. (Um, hello, there's this thing called Covid going on.)


----------



## calamityangie (Jun 23, 2021)

I have my name on the waitlist for a silver or blue puppy from Lakeview sometime next year. Laura (the breeder) is fantastic and super willing to chat with you if you call or email her. She is breeding for temperament as well as looks since she uses poodles from her breeding stock as her service dog.

As others have noted, all of the sires and bitches are champions or grand champions for conformation and her poodles are regularly featured in Poodle Variety. She does all the relevant health testing and raises the puppies in her home with temperament testing and a version of puppy culture. I spent a long time sourcing the breeder for my next spoo, so very excited to see others are finding Lakeview as well!

EDIT: just to add that my current apricot male poodle is from Lido/Susie Osburn (both sire and bitch). Susie is an AKC and PCA breeder of merit and she just had another litter with her breeding partner who produced my guy's litter (the breeding partner owns the dam and is in Idyllwild if you are in SoCal @Amira. I can highly recommend her if you are not 100% committed on the silver coloring front, they breed apricots and creams). All that to say, I have been around the research bend over the last year or so since I got my boy


----------

